

AmoebaOS, a new "webos" with mail clients, ftp, proxying, etc - e1ven
http://amoebaos.org/

======
olefoo
For a few fractions of a second I had hopes that someone was reviving and
opening up the Amoeba project. <http://www.cs.vu.nl/pub/amoeba/amoeba.html>

Fun facts about the Amoeba project, started by Andrew Tanenbaum, worked on by
several graduate students including one named Guido Van Rossum who used it as
a test bed for a programming language he was developing.

~~~
rbanffy
You do realize there will be a point in time we will run out of attractive
names for operating systems.

------
madaerodog
so you need an os and a browser to run this webos ..

kinda defeats the purpose if you ask me ...

~~~
agazso
I actually quite amused by the following statement: "Imagine being able to
boot up your Operating System in 3 seconds"

That is, after you booted up your real operating system.

~~~
madaerodog
I think they can do better! They should push it and go where no man has been
and load their webos under a second .. (like most of the websites .... grin )

------
sdp
Clicking on Create Account gives the message:

"Hi! amoebaOS opens for Beta registration soon."

